# 30 Fugues of mine



## spidersrepublic (Dec 12, 2017)

Greetings all, I have been writing fugues for around 2 years now and have a bunch on my soundcloud if you would like to have a listen:


__
https://soundcloud.com/

I've currently promised myself that I won't write any more until I finish scoring out my symphony (Almost finished the first movement, although 4 more movements are written already in DAW - just need their scores done)
The mock ups of the first 4 movements of my symphony are also on the same soundcloud, but you'll need to scroll down a ways.

I'm looking forward to getting back into fugues, but until them this is all I have.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

I listened to a couple, I liked the fugue in f minor. Thanks for sharing, I'm a big fan of fugues. Keep them coming!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I sampled through over 10, the ones that I find most interesting were your latest C minor, with interesting disonnant accompaniment, and the chromatic fugue and fantasy.


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

I am listening to many of them now. I am interested by your style in your music which alternates between a swing feel and regular and then back to the swing pattern. Other than Bach, I am thinking your music has something in common with Francis Poulenc (sp.?), if that makes sense. The way you slow down near the end of patterns gives your music a nice breathing quality, like a sigh almost.


----------



## spidersrepublic (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks Billy, there is nothing quite as satisfying as a ritardando to a cadence. The audience knows that the cadence is coming, but you can draw out the expectation and let them savor the final changes in harmony.

The fugue is a great example of economy of material - the entire piece usually being generated by a single melody.


----------



## sjwright (Jun 9, 2017)

Interesting work. I listened to the first one. I'll listen to some more later.


----------

